# Audio-CD`s katalogisieren

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich würde gerne meine Audio-CD`s katalogisieren.

Also von allen CD`s Titel und Interpreten sowie Cover abspeichern. Am besten mit CDDB Abfrage. 

Für Filme gibt es ja solche Software. Habe aber für Audio CD's nichts gefunden. Ich will nur die Daten, nicht die Tracks an sich, in einem Katalog abspeichern.

Kennt da jemand etwas?

----------

## smg

Mit grip evt.??

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe kmusicdb http://kmusicdb.sourceforge.net/ (ebuild erstellt) und datacrow http://www.datacrow.net/ installiert. Das erste funktioniert noch nicht richtig, damit muß ich mich erst beschäftigen (Create new database -> The connection to the server is bad.). Das zweite ist recht träge. (Naturbedingt)

Aus FAQ

Q: I cannot connect to the server, I get an error message telling me the server isn't running, but I check and postgresql is running. What do I do?

A: Make sure your server is running with the -i switch. This allows TCP/IP connections. Edit the startup script and add -i. If your script uses pg_ctl, add -o "-i".

Ich habe als root

#emerge postgresql --config

#/etc/init.d/postgresql start

#pg_ctl -i

pg_ctl: kann nicht als root ausgeführt werden

Bitte loggen Sie sich (z.B. mit »su«) als der (unprivilegierte) Benutzer

ein, der Eigentümer des Serverprozesses sein soll.

#/etc/init.d/postgresql -i start

 * ERROR: wrong args ( -i )

als User

#pg_ctl -i

pg_ctl: Ungültige Option -- i

Versuchen Sie »pg_ctl --help« für weitere Informationen.

An welcher Stelle muß ich in /etc/init.d/postgresql das -i einfügen?

----------

## franzf

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab (was du da gepastet hast) sollte der Aufruf so ausschauen:

```
pg_ctl -o "-i"
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

olaf@Roadrunner ~ $ pg_ctl -o "-i"

pg_ctl: keine Operation angegeben

Versuchen Sie »pg_ctl --help« für weitere Informationen.

Habe einen Neuen Thread aufgemacht, da es ja mit postgresql zu tun hat und nicht zum eigentlichen Thread passt. Den möchte ich trotzdem offen lassen, da vieleicht noch ein Hinweis auf eine andere Applikation kommt.

Suche in der Zwichenzeit nach postgresql 

MfG

----------

## Eisbrecher

Meine DVD-Sammlung verwalte ich mit Tellico (http://www.periapsis.org/tellico). Das kann auch CDs und diverse andere Sammlungen verwalten.

----------

## misterjack

@flammenflitzer: Seit wann apostrophiert man ein Plural-s?

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Eisbrecher wrote:*   

> Meine DVD-Sammlung verwalte ich mit Tellico (http://www.periapsis.org/tellico). Das kann auch CDs und diverse andere Sammlungen verwalten.

 

Da gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit der cddb Abfrage, oder irre ich mich. Ich wollte die CD einlegen und dann per cddb Abfrage die CD in einen Katalog importieren. das funktioniert mit kmusicdb. Theoretisch kann man wohl auch Cover speichern. Damit komme ich allerdings noch nicht klar.

----------

## Eisbrecher

Keine Ahnung, ob das geht. Ich habe es noch nie verwendet und beim ersten Suchen auch nicht gefunden. Ich mache das immer über die amazon-Suche in tellico.

Auf der Homepage steht

 *Quote:*   

> Capabilities
> 
> Imports CDDB data

 

Also eigentlich müsste es das doch können. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## saturday

CDDB-Abfrage geht über "Datei" - "Importiere..." - "Importiere Audio-CD-Daten".

----------

## der_flo

jetzt hau ich doch gleich ne zwischenfrage rein:

und backup-cds/dvds? welches programm verwendet ihr dafür?

(kde wäre nicht unrecht)

unter windows gabs da damals eine sehr sehr gute software ("whereisit"), allerdings nicht gratis.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## nikaya

 *QuarterPounder wrote:*   

> jetzt hau ich doch gleich ne zwischenfrage rein:
> 
> und backup-cds/dvds? welches programm verwendet ihr dafür?
> 
> (kde wäre nicht unrecht)
> ...

 

Ich habe es zwar selber noch nicht verwendet,aber kdar oder KBackup könnte was für Dich sein.Einfach mal anschauen und ausprobieren.

----------

## der_flo

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *QuarterPounder wrote:*   jetzt hau ich doch gleich ne zwischenfrage rein:
> 
> und backup-cds/dvds? welches programm verwendet ihr dafür?
> 
> (kde wäre nicht unrecht)
> ...

 

danke, ich hab sie mir kurz mal angesehen. da geht es mehr um das erstellen eines backups.

ich würde aber gerne ein bereits erstelltes backup indizieren, um ne "offline"-suche machen zu können.

a la: "auf welcher sicherungs-dvd war das projekt xyz und die dokumentation xyz"

vorschläge willkommen.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## nikaya

Sorry,hatte ich dann falsch verstanden.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

